# Possible WCA Competition in Illinois



## adrianzCHS12 (Aug 7, 2015)

Is anyone available for a WCA competition in October in Dunlap, IL?. This competition is to raise money for a cause. It is to help blind people. October is blindness awareness month. The events will be 3x3, 4x4, 2x2, 5x5, 3x3 One-handed, Megaminx, Pyraminx, and Skewb. Prizes right now are tentative. However, we will try to get either thecubicle.us or cubes4speed.com to sponsor us. The venue is also being decided on right now. Entry fee will be $10 plus $3 for any additional event. There may be a competitor limit of 100 people. I hope some of you people reading this will take this possible competition into consideration since it is to help the blind.
Thanks!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 7, 2015)

Wait.... No blind solves?


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 7, 2015)

You should probably work on a venue and delegate before posting anything here.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 7, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Wait.... No blind solves?



lol yeah you should have bld


----------



## nalralz (Aug 7, 2015)

I would go if the Competitor limit is 70. 100 is too many and it will take a lot of time and organizing.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 7, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I would go if the Competitor limit is 70. 100 is too many and it will take a lot of time and organizing.



Probably, and also depending on other stuff. I will probably be here, if it happens.

Also, do you have any more specifics on the rounds. I would like 3 rounds of 2 and 3 and everything else is meh idc that much


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 7, 2015)

I like your enthusiasm for organizing this competition for a great cause  

As Kit mentioned above, you should definitely have a venue and delegate secured for this comp before posting about it on this forum  Just a word of advise, don't worry about asking if people are available that day; not everyone is going to be available every single weekend, and the venue/delegate may not be available on the weekend you/others may like. The best organizers know how to work with the delegate/venue to choose the most suitable date. Besides, us cubers will always do our best to make the journey to a comp


----------



## Z0chary (Aug 7, 2015)

If I am not busy on whatever date it is in October (marching band ends mid-October for me) I will definitely go. I also want 3bld there (even though I suck at 3bld).


----------



## GirlMeetsCubing (Aug 7, 2015)

I would go, but I moved away 3 years ago :/


----------



## Knut (Sep 7, 2015)

Any news as to if this is happening? I would go.


----------

